# Need Prayers for poor little Lexi



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

This is a hard story to tell.
Lexi was rescued by kind neighbors after they heard her crys and screams coming from a Gang Bangers home in Los Angeles. She has been tortured and had a tail that someone tried to dock with a rubber band. It was nearly gangraneous, along with burns on her face from either chemicals or hot water.
Judy volunteeered to take her on too and she was taken to our vet to have her tail amputated and to be spayed. She is a sweet girl and only 6 months old.
Sadly she had to go back to the vets a few days after her surgery, with severe diarrhea and vomiting. We dont know exactly what is wrong but she is in grave condition and on I.V fluids, antibiotics and getting plasma now to help build her immune system.
The poison from the tail may have gotten to her organs or could be something like distemper (we pray not). 
So say a little prayer for Lexi. She did look a tad better this morning but is still so very , very ill.

We so want to give this sweet girl a good life, after the horrid beginning she has had. We have all shed tears over her story. 
I dont have a recent pick but this is the one that was taken at the home that saved her. She is only 3lbs.
Hugs, Edie


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh my gosh! What a horrible thing to happen to that sweet precious baby. I cannot stand things like this I am in tears. I will certainly pray for sweet Lexi . I'm not a violent person but, I would't be sad if the same thing happens to those who did this to her!


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

How horrible..Poor little baby. Praying for you Lexi!!!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

OMG, how could someone do that to a poor baby. :exploding: :crying: Thank God for the neighbor for getting the baby out of there, so many people now a days don't want to get involved too afraid of the repercussions. I hope and pray that this baby makes a complete recovery. rayer:


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

If your going to get a dog then all you want is to abuse him or her then why get one. It's that simple. Praying for you sweet Lexi i know you will get better and live one beautiful life and thank you so much to Judy for taking her in what a truly wonderful person and Edie thank you for your hard work with these precious babies! You both and so many others are such blessings to those dogs and inspiration to me


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear about dear Lexi. Please let us know how we can help and keep us updated. That poor little angel. I will pray for that poor little mite.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

OMG,how can any one hurt a puppy? I hope they throw the book at them.Sick.
I heard a guy got 10 years for sexually molesting a chihuahua. So maybe they'll start really hitting these horrible people with harsher penalties.

I'm so glad she's safe and being cared for...
She's going to make someone a very special girl.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I will say prayers for that sweet little angel.

Edie, I do believe there is a God and what goes around comes around. That gang banger and company will get what they deserve one day. I have a few other words to say but I can't type it on the internet:smmadder:


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

How could anyone treat an innocent creature with such cruelty!!! This makes me sick to my stomache. I will def. pray for this sweet baby. I pray that she gets better and that she finds a loving home soon after. And like Lynda said, what goes around comes around and they will get theirs!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:smcry: Edie - I'm just mortified thinking of what that poor little girl went through. What kind of sick people would do any of that to a little puppy? Those are the kind that need to get arrested for what they did, and also will probably move on to children or people if they aren't stopped. I'm praying for little Lexi and thanking the neighbor, you, Judy and the vet for trying so hard to save her life. Keep us posted.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

This is one of the saddest things I've ever heard. Crying for this poor angel and praying she will pull through. The abusers should get the death penalty--or worse.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

{{{{{Lexi}}}}}} Sending prayers for this poor little girl, and hugs for those who have helped her. {{{{{}}}}}


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

More prayers for that sweet girl.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Saying prayers for that sweet baby!


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

OMG !! Poor sweet innocent baby !!!!!
Karma is a b***h and I hope those disgusting pschos who hurt this little one get what they deserve !!!!
I hope she recovers and goes to a loving hope which she so badly deserves.


----------



## reanut1379 (Oct 10, 2011)

How could any human being be so cruel to a puppy? I hope whoever did this will get justice served. A lot of people think they won't get in trouble for being cruel to animals. WRONG!
Anyways, I will most certainly be praying for little Lexi.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi Edie, Hope you are able to give us an update on Lexi today.


----------



## BellaEnzo (Nov 1, 2011)

Stories like these make be sick. How could someone be so cruel to an innocent creature. I pray she makes a speedy recovery and that those gang bangers get what they deserve.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

It goes to show that prayers do work. Lexi is greatly improved, although still being watched closely for anymore vomiting or diarrhea. So keep the prayers going that we can bring her all the way back to good health.
Here is a picture of her this morning. Notice the mouth and nose with the burns on them. 
Poor baby..


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Ohh sweet baby Lexi you are in my prayers. May God make you better and provide the perfect loving home that you deserve!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh Edie -- that photo of that poor baby! It sounds like all the prayers and care are starting to work. We'll keep them coming. rayer: I really can't say in print what I would like done to the "animals" who did this to little Lexi.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Thank you for the update. 

:angry:May those SOB's rot in ****.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

This is good news! Lexi has been at the top of my prayer list. Fight, Lexi, keep fighting!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I'm am so glad to hear of some improvement in Lexi's condition. I will keep her in my prayers.

I cannot even put into words how I feel about the monsters that did this to her. Well, I have some words, but I won't put them here. You all understand.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:smcry: oh my gosh:smcry: how can anyone be that cruel, it makes you wonder what more they are capable of, :crying: I really wish they would have to spend months in jail, maybe then they might have to look inside themselves and see how evil they are,

Lexi is precious:wub: her eyes say it all:smcry: I pray she finds a forever home where she will be loved and cherished.


Heavenly Father, I know you shed a tear when you see what evil people can do to innocent little animals, Lord thank you for little Lexi, touch her body Lord. What a special little gift she is, send the perfect family to her, I pray she lives a long and healthy life with lots of love. Thank you Lord for special people like Edie who have big hearts to help with these little ones, bless their lives with love, health and happiness. Thank you Lord for hearing our prayers. In Jesus name I pray. Amen


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm so happy Lexi is doing better today. What a precious little one!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

The poor baby! it breaks my heart how she suffered. Saying many prayers that she gets well soon and thankfully she is safe now.


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

This is inconceivable to me! I am so saddened to know that there are actually people who populate the same earth as me that would view a puppy (or dog of any age for that matter!) as anything other than a true gift. They should be incarcerated and stopped from hurting any other living being. 

Thank you for the update Edie. I'm THRILLED to hear she has improved today!


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

We need better laws so the next time any parasite does this to an innocent Fluff- kitty -etc they go to jail for a very long time...:angry::angry: These creeps should have bad Karma there whole life.
I hope Lexy has a long loving life with a caring home and never remembers this when she is older...I pray for that...


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Praying she continues to improve!


----------



## Miloforever08 (Dec 31, 2011)

thats terrible! what kind of heartless person would commit such a crime?? its a shame! The best wishes to you and Lexi! <3


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I saw this last night but was so appalled and upset I couldn't even post! It just made me sick to my stomach to think of the torture that precious baby endured in the hands of those monsters! 
I couldn't get her out of my mind when going to bed...
I'm praying like crazy that she pulls thru and gets the chance to know the good life she so deserves!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Any update on little Lexi, Edie? Can't stop thinking about her.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

I just talked to Judy to get an update and little Lexi is doing sooo much better. She was able to go home today and of course is still being watched for anymore vomiting, diarrhea etc. Her immune system is coming back , thank goodness. The plasma seemed to really help her. She is eating numerous small meals now. I will keep you informed as she progresses.
This one just has to get better and we need a really great home for her. Hugs,Edie


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

plenty pets 20 said:


> I just talked to Judy to get an update and little Lexi is doing sooo much better. She was able to go home today and of course is still being watched for anymore vomiting, diarrhea etc. Her immune system is coming back , thank goodness. The plasma seemed to really help her. She is eating numerous small meals now. I will keep you informed as she progresses.
> This one just has to get better and we need a really great home for her. Hugs,Edie


Good news, Edie. Any improvement helps. I know she has a ton of prayers coming her way. She needs to be very loved. i can't imagine this wouldn't scar you for life.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

What a horrible beginning for Lexi. I'll be praying that she makes a full recovery and gets the wonderful home she deserves.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Thank God that little Lexi is improving! I'll continue prayers for her! I hope that she gets the best home ever!!!!someone who loves her so very much.


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

I already feel a connection with this little girl, just looking at her picture, she is so angelic:innocent:and innocent. Glad she was rescued on time:aktion033:


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Piccolina said:


> I already feel a connection with this little girl, just looking at her picture, she is so angelic:innocent:and innocent. Glad she was rescued on time:aktion033:


Yes! :aktion033::chili::chili::chili::aktion033:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

What a precious face...even swolen and hurting like she is, she's still beautiful... how anyone could do that looking into those eyes is beyond me... I hope she heals quickly.You're right ,this one just has to make it and kind a loving furever home...


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Oh, Edie ... I am just stunned reading Lexi's story. And, her pictures break my heart. The people who have done this to her are down right monsters. I know we are not supposed to judge ... but, I hope these monsters one day feel the exact pain that Lexi had to go through with their heinous acts of torture. I used to believe that everyone had a conscience ... but, I've learned that is not so. 

Once again, you and Judy are doing the work of Earth Angels. 

Of course, I will keep Lexi in my prayers, Edie. And, I pray that she is eventually blessed with a forever home that will treat her just like a little princess ... with the tender loving and nurturing care that she deserves. 

My mind has been working overtime wondering what we can do to help more. Yes, we must continue to donate as much as we can money wise ... because it's needed badly to care for these innocent fluff babies. But, often I feel there are other ways that we can help, too. Are there any *community* foster homes ... where volunteers could work several hours, and then other volunteers would take over a shift ... so that there would be someone to help care for rescues twenty-four seven? It just seems better than for them to be in hellish shelters. I know, it probably sounds far fetched. And, I realize there are zoning laws, food and medical expenses, etc. But, we have to figure out something to help more. 

I'll check in for updates on Lexi, Edie. I love you for all that you do. Thank you is not enough. :smootch::wub: 

:grouphug: Edie, Judy, and Lexi:grouphug:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I read this last night and couldn't even reply to it. I felt overwhelming sadness and anger. Its hard to even have words to express how I feel. What a terrible thing to happen to that poor little dog. How do people do this and live with themselves? How evil and heartless would you have to be? 
I agree with Marie. I wish so much there was more that we could do to help. I can't foster but if I can ever help transport or do anything else I'd be more than happy too. I donate when I can but when I read things like this that just doesn't seem like enough. 
Is there anything Judy needs? 
Edie, please keep us updated on this beautiful girl and I'll be praying for her to get healthy and happy. I love that little face. You can see the cruelty but you can also see hope.


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

What a sweet face she has  how can anybody be so disgusting to hurt a sweet baby like this who has done nothing! Glad this little girl is improving


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Happy she is improving:wub:keeping her in my prayers. Thanks again for all you do:wub:

Cathy and Mercedes


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

I never in my life...

God bless you, Lexi. I'm praying real hard for a speedy recovery, precious girl. Please know we love you very much. 
Xoxoxoxooxoxoxoxoxoxooxox


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm checking in on Sweet Lexi. Continuing to pray for that precious little girl.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

I am still in shock....it is beyond understanding how people can truly be this evil!!! Lifting up a healing prayer for this little one. Also praying that she will come to trust in humans again, though that will be very hard for her indeed. May His presence offer her peace and understanding. Blessings to you all who do so much ♥.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Don't know how I missed this thread -- but I'm so glad to hear that Lexi is home with Judy and doing so much better.

Like everyone else, I am crying (overcome with sadness), shaking (from emotions) and angry (actually furious) about poor little Lexi and the awful people that had her. I agree with Lynda -- may they burn in HE-- for their actions and cruelty.

The neighbors must be very brave and kind hearted to have taken the risk of rescuing Lexi from gangbangers. I applaud them for their efforts.

Now little Lexi will finally know that all Humans aren't cruel and that we're capable of love and kindness. She needs a very special home. May God bless and care for her.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

We are so very happy that little Lexi continues to improve. She still has the stitches in her tail and has to wear the cone until they come out. She lost half her tail, but the rotten end is gone and the poison from her system too.
Lynn, the neighbors stole Lexi from the gang bangers home, so no legal action was taken. So it was very brave of them, but wish something could have been done legally. I imagine it would have been tough and may have ended up worse for Lexi with Animal Control showing up at their door. 
We got her from another party ,so we dont have the information to go back to anyone on this. 
It is just lucky for Lexi it worked out the way it did.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Edie -- the neighbors were very brave. Thank God for them coming to the rescue.:heart: I do fear that if Animal Control got her she would have gotten poor care and been thrown in a shelter where she probably would not have survived. I'm just so thankful to all of you for giving her the gift of life, and a life of love.:wub::wub:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Continuing prayers for Lexi and am happy that her tail is healing. I pray that she finds a safe loving home .


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

So glad to hear she continues to improve. Prayers that she is soon completely healed!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

So happy to hear she's doing better, and saying prayers for her rescuers. I don't know what to say exactly but they are angels too.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

I thought I would send in some updates on some of our Rescues that I posted about. Poor little Lexi is still in foster care. Her face that looked so bad got worse and worse, so Judy had to take her to a specialist. It turns out she has vasculitis, an autoimmune disease. She is on meds that we hope will help and give her a good quality life. Her tail was the least of her health problems. She is soo very sweet though and when she is feeling good, loves to play.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm so glad Lexi is in loving hands, and I hope and pray she will respond to the meds and live a happy life. Thanks for the update, Edie


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

any update on poor little lexi??


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh no. I had missed this. Even worse then we thought. That poor little girl. :smcry:


----------



## widgeon (Apr 23, 2007)

This makes me heartsick. This sweet little girl doesn't deserve the horrible life that she has endured thus far. I am so glad that there are people like you that are willing to stop the abuse and help Lexi. I am going to continue praying. How can we donate to her vet bills. This has to be expensive and I am sure that we could all pull together and help.


----------



## Charlie'sMom (May 12, 2012)

OMG!!!
What a horrible horrible story to read.
I will pray for little Lexi to heal completely - physically and emotionally. I hope she will be able to trust another human beings after all that torture....I'm a very peaceful person, but right now I'm having a VERY VIOLENT tendencies just thinking about those disgusting creatures, who did this to her...:exploding::exploding::exploding:.

Thank you dear Heaven for saving that innocent little angel.
I will pray she heals completely and from now on will be only loved and spoiled.

Please keep us updated on her condition. Thank you again for saving her.

Katie & Charlie


----------



## Charlie'sMom (May 12, 2012)

lynda said:


> Thank you for the update.
> 
> :angry:May those SOB's rot in ****.


Amen to that! :amen: 
Couldn't have said it better...!


----------



## Charlie'sMom (May 12, 2012)

lynda said:


> Thank you for the update.
> 
> :angry:May those SOB's rot in ****.





plenty pets 20 said:


> It goes to show that prayers do work. Lexi is greatly improved, although still being watched closely for anymore vomiting or diarrhea. So keep the prayers going that we can bring her all the way back to good health.
> Here is a picture of her this morning. Notice the mouth and nose with the burns on them.
> Poor baby..


Oh God, that poor little baby...:smcry::smcry::smcry:. Seeing those burns just broke my heart completely....
I pray for Lexi to recover completely.

I wish those SOBs would be arrested. And I pray they won't get another doggie or a kitty to torture since Lexi's gone....OMG, that thought just made me sick all over again...


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Prayers for that little Darling!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

widgeon said:


> This makes me heartsick. This sweet little girl doesn't deserve the horrible life that she has endured thus far. I am so glad that there are people like you that are willing to stop the abuse and help Lexi. I am going to continue praying. *How can we donate to her vet bills.* This has to be expensive and I am sure that we could all pull together and help.


Hi Iris - here is a link to AMA Rescue's site and there is a donate button in the center right. I'm pretty sure that when you donate there is a comments area where you can ask that the money go towards Lexi. If not, PM Edie who started this thread and let her know. Here's the link: American Maltese Association Rescue Thank you for wanting to help. :wub:


----------

